# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Lagunas de Cañada del Hoyo.

## FOLECILLO

Aquí dejo algunas fotos de estas maravillosas lagunas situadas a 3 Km de Cañada del Hoyo, en la provincia de Cuenca. Fueron declaradas Monumento Natural por la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha en el año 2007. 
Solo he fotografiado tres de las siete que hay puesto que las otras cuatro solo se puede acceder mediante guía progamada.
Tienen una particularidad y es que cada una tiene el agua de un color diferente debido a los diferente microorganismos y algas que tienen, aparte también de la época del año en que se visiten. Sin embargo si coges un vaso de agua, ésta se verá totalmente clara.
No lo tengo muy claro, pero hay historias que dicen que no se sabe el origen exacto de las lagunas así como su profundidad en muchas de ellas, y no sé si será cierto, pero no he encontrado en ningún sitio información sobre ello. Da que pensar.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Folecillo, unas fotos preciosas.

Qué curioso lo del color!

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Muy bonitas las lagunas.

En cuanto al origen, parecen demasiado redondas, demasiado perfectas para tener un origen natural, que puede ser, pero es extraño.

----------


## FOLECILLO

> Muy bonitas las lagunas.
> 
> En cuanto al origen, parecen demasiado redondas, demasiado perfectas para tener un origen natural, que puede ser, pero es extraño.


Saludos luján. No son hechas por el hombre si es a lo que te refieres. Su forma circular casi perfecta es muy curiosa, pero no son las únicas de la provincia de Cuenca. Están las Torcas de los Palancares que son de forma similar y están secas. Aun así son impresionantes. Son verdaderos cráteres que pueden llegar a los 600 metros de diámetro y 80 de profundidad. ¡Menuda caída!

----------


## Quini

Yo tuve la suerte de ver alguna de esas torcas hace unos pocos años muy cerca de Masegosa , y aunque estaban secas imaginarlas llenas de agua deben ser preciosas ...

----------


## Luján

La verdad es que es un lugar impresionante a primera vista.

En la vista aérea en Googlemaps se pueden observar las 7 lagunas, pero un total de 16 formaciones similares.

La verdad es que es un sitio que he anotado para ir en cuanto pueda.

----------


## santy

Las fotos son increíbles, yo tambien es uno de los sitios que tengo en mi agenda para visitar, me han hablado muy bien de la zona, a ver si esta primavera no me quedo con las ganas y me acerco a verlas. :Smile: 
Gracias y un saludo.

----------

